# New Stories on Media



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

The first one in english, the second in german, in case you miss it, share them all!

http://metro.co.uk/2018/03/06/i-have-survived-the-most-unimaginable-things-in-the-only-way-that-my-body-knew-how-what-happens-when-you-grow-up-with-depersonalisation-disorder-7329510/

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/das/Depersonalisation-in-einer-Scheinwelt-gefangen,dasx13976.html


----------

